# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Pacman frog i have had over a year not eating

## TK

My frogs name is Zeus i have had him over a year and hes always eaten good and been pretty active for a pacman frog
now i live in newyork so it does get chilly in winter and fall its currently transitioning from summer to fall 
he has a heat lamp in his cage i keep it around the 70's i mist the cage everyday 
i make sure he gets good calcium,water, and a good substrate (coconut fiber).
i cleaned his cage about a month ago and ever sense hes been burrowing which isn't completely unusual for him but it was more than last winter he has had crickets in his cage and he hasn't been eating them at all 
i have this pacman food made b zoomed that i tried feeding him when he actually was out of his hole but he just breathed really heavy and didn't take it
hes a very relaxed frog i could move him from cage to cage no problem he didnt squirm (yes i know he is male) he never tried biting me or anyone he never got scared if i put my hand in his cage
but now he seems very panicy
i understand the hibernation thing could be in play but what about him eating? i get very worried about calcium levels because of a previous pacman i bought from a bad owner who didnt treat him right and that frog ended up dying because the people who owned him before didnt know he needed calcium and get got MBD
will zeus be okay? is there anything i can do to help him get food?

http://weareweirdhere.tumblr.com/pos...or-frog-forums _________these are pictures of him the first three are him before this all happened the last one is now (not much of a difference but this is just in case someone sees something i did not)
THANK YOU

----------


## FantaTizer

> My frogs name is Zeus i have had him over a year and hes always eaten good and been pretty active for a pacman frog
> now i live in newyork so it does get chilly in winter and fall its currently transitioning from summer to fall 
> he has a heat lamp in his cage i keep it around the 70's i mist the cage everyday 
> i make sure he gets good calcium,water, and a good substrate (coconut fiber).
> i cleaned his cage about a month ago and ever sense hes been burrowing which isn't completely unusual for him but it was more than last winter he has had crickets in his cage and he hasn't been eating them at all 
> i have this pacman food made b zoomed that i tried feeding him when he actually was out of his hole but he just breathed really heavy and didn't take it
> hes a very relaxed frog i could move him from cage to cage no problem he didnt squirm (yes i know he is male) he never tried biting me or anyone he never got scared if i put my hand in his cage
> but now he seems very panicy
> i understand the hibernation thing could be in play but what about him eating? i get very worried about calcium levels because of a previous pacman i bought from a bad owner who didnt treat him right and that frog ended up dying because the people who owned him before didnt know he needed calcium and get got MBD
> ...


Hello,

Looking at your frog he looks happy and healthy. I have 3 Pac man frogs and all of them are completley different, one will eat from tongs or whatever is in his home, the second will never eat from tongs and the third who is the older of the group only seems to take it from his enclosure if it is in front of his face now rather than attempting to catch it (this means there seems to be more food left than usual sometimes). I live in the UK and we have had a drop in temperature so maybe your frogs are reacting to that as mine seems to (my pacman and white tree frogs). Long as he hasn't stopped eating altogether I wouldn't worry so much.

Perhaps you could try covering a few of the sides on his enclosure to see if that helps him settle slightly?

Good luck  :Smile: 

from Hannah

----------

TK

----------


## TK

i will try that thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Jason

Temperatures probably aren't high enough, getting a higher wattage heat lamp and bump them up to 78-82F

----------


## TK

He still hasnt changed im worried because before he started all of this he had a baby mouse and ate some crickets im worried the lack of sunlight (because hes burried) will mess with his digestive track im really hoping he doesnt have a compacted gut which he has had in the past from accidently eating moss but i fixed that its been a long time since then and i tried rubbing in stomach while he was soaking in warm water but he still hasnt gone to the bathroom in a long time

----------


## Jason

Did you raise the temperature?

----------


## TK

Yeah its been like in the lower 80s its been humid he wont eat the crickets that walk right in front of him but he moves perfectly fine im just worry about him getting mbd or a bad digestive track if he doesnt already have it

----------


## Jason

hmm, can you fill in this and i'll see if i can spot something

1. Size of enclosure?

2. # of inhabitants - specifically other frogs and size differences?

3. Humidity? 

4. Temperature? 

5. Water - type - for both misting and soaking dish? 

6. Materials used for substrate? 

7. Enclosure set up i.e. plants (live or artificial), wood, bark and other materials. - How were things prepared prior to being put into the viv? 

8. Main food source? 

9. Vitamins and calcium? (how often?) 

10. Lighting? 

11. What is being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure? 

12. When is the last time he/she ate? 

13. Have you found poop lately? 

14. A pic would be helpful including frog and enclosure (any including cell phone pic is fine)

15. Describe frog's symptoms and/or recent physical changes; to include it's ventral/belly area.

16. How old is the frog? 

17. How long have you owned him/her? 

18. Is the frog wild caught or captive bred? 

19. Frog food- how often and if it is diverse, what other feeders are used as treats? 

20. How often the frog is handled? 

21. Is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area? 

22. Describe enclosure maintenance (water changes, cleaning, etc)

----------


## TK

1. Size of enclosure? 20 gallon

2. # of inhabitants - specifically other frogs and size differences? Just one

3. Humidity? I dont have a range but i mist him atleast once a day and whenever needed 

4. Temperature? Lower 80s

5. Water - type - for both misting and soaking dish? Purified 

6. Materials used for substrate? Coconut fiber

7. Enclosure set up i.e. plants (live or artificial), wood, bark and other materials. - How were things prepared prior to being put into the viv? Just to fake plants for hiding and a water bowl 

8. Main food source? Crickets a baby mouse maybe like every other month like a pinkie mouse

9. Vitamins and calcium? (how often?) Crickets dusted every other week 

10. Lighting? Uva heat light

11. What is being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure? The light and i used to have a heat pad but i stopped using it out of fear of him burning his stomach

12. When is the last time he/she ate? Like a month ago over a month ago

13. Have you found poop lately? No

14. A pic would be helpful including frog and enclosure (any including cell phone pic is fine) i will post a link in a few minutes 

15. Describe frog's symptoms and/or recent physical changes; to include it's ventral/belly area. He hasnt been moving and has been completely submerged get out to move around sometimes at night his color seems dull and he wont eat if a crickets in front of him hes stomach seems okay besides when i was massaging it i felt a lump

16. How old is the frog? He was a baby when i got him and iv had him well well over a year about april 2014

17. How long have you owned him/her? April 2014 i believe

18. Is the frog wild caught or captive bred? Captive 

19. Frog food- how often and if it is diverse, what other feeders are used as treats? I used to feed him everyday but then as he aged hed only eat about once a week in big quantity just crickets every other month or so i let him eat a pinkie mouse and maybe some meal works that are dead but so rarely

20. How often the frog is handled? I handle him with gloves whenever i need to move him for cage cleaning or removing dead crickets so pretty regularly hes calm with it

21. Is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area? Extremely low

22. Describe enclosure maintenance (water changes, cleaning, etc) i change the water when its dorty and the cage every two months unless its really dirty or calcium gets in it ill change it then

----------


## TK

http://weareweirdhere.tumblr.com/post/132932037459

----------


## Jason

has he attempted to go into aestivation? i dust every feed as i was advised to but lightly. i'd maybe feed a more varied diet, try putting some night crawlers, superworms and fish in there, i find my frog to be interested in everything but crickets. btw heat mats won't burn an animal unless they are used incorrectly or fail,  if the probe is under the substrate it will control the temp of glass where the animal will burrow down to.  i'd clean the substrate more often, once a month max. does the frog appear to show any signs of metabolic bone disease? this could maybe stop him feeding and will need treated mostlikely by oral or soaks if he ain't for feeding

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

A varied diet is a good choice. Try some of the other feeder options mentioned.

----------


## TK

Im not really sure if he has tried doing that and okay ill clean it more and ill try to change up his diet is it safe to take him out from burrow to try and feed him?? Thank you

----------


## Jason

Best not to, if he is in the correct temps he will come out night so get a blue/purple bulb to see him out and then feed him. Sometimes you can get away with cleaning as often you do but as a precaution maybe clean ofter. Varied diet is key though and insects should be supplement as horned frogs eat a very varied diet

----------


## TK

Im worried he might have a compacted gut though because he hasnt gone to the bathroom in a long time im worried thats why he wont eat

----------


## Cory

Put about 4 drops of pure honey into a bath of warm declorinated water ( 80f) no higher then his chin and let him sit there for about 20 mins. Put some of the honey water over his back and then just leave him in nice quiet room, you can put a towel or something over the bath to help keep the heat in. After 20 mins in here transfer him to another warm bath without honey to rinse the residue off. Of course make sure its declorinated and no higher then his chin. If hes impacted this should help.

----------

jasonm96

----------


## TK

Thank you i will try this and update you

----------


## TK

Update: zeus wasnt getting better i did the bath nothing, so i took him to the vet and me and the vet notice then he was turning red and a bit swollen , she diagnosed him with redleg and gave me medicine

----------


## Jason

Hope he gets better

----------


## TK

Is there any soaks that will help ?

----------


## Cory

What was prescribed for the redleg? I would just continue using what the vet gave you and if its not working bring him back there and you guys may want to try something else from the vet. Remember even with human antibiotics you have to give it a couple days to actually kick in and start to work and I noticed you just brought him a couple days ago so it may not have kicked in yet. If you went to the vet and they gave you something you don't want to start mixing home remedies with it because it could counter act against the meds possibly and then he really wont get better.

----------


## TK

Okay they gave him baytril a little bit on the skin every morning and night i go back for a check up for him on Monday, its been 6 days im not sure if hes getting better or not

----------


## Jason

Sad to hear your frog has red leg, i hope it gets better

----------


## TK

Thank you...ill  update after my vet visit monday i really hope to hear good news /: id pay for surgery if i need too

----------


## TK

im also worried about the impaction mostly.. for the most part his redness is clearing up but he hasnt gone to the bathroom in so long and he hasnt eaten... so no calcium either... is there anything at all i can do about that? iv heard people say laxative and stuff but i feel like with red leg maybe i shouldnt?

----------


## Jason

keep temps warm and sometimes they can go a week or so without pooing, when they do it can be hidden away in the coir, it's easier to find when the substrate dries but stir it up and have a look. just give him a bath every week or so to help

----------


## TK

its been like two months though..so i should wait a bit more..? and iv been soaking him in warm water while i change his quarantine cage bedding. just in warm water nothing added

----------


## TK

I went to the doctor yesterday and she gave me oral doxycycline for him. I heard while i give this treatment i should do i certin soak for him but i couldnt find what it was again. Anything? I saw something about salt but im not sure i dont want to hurt him

----------


## TK

Update: after 14 days of oral doxycycline and warm baths everynight and daily changing of his cage and occasionally carnivore care zeus's redness is gone he doesnt need his cage cleaned anymore hes moving more and more active and for the first time in months hes eating on his own again. He looks so good compared to how he was a bit ago. I kept reading that the medication probably wouldnt work and the vet wont do much for redleg but he seriously is doing alot better. The last thing i need to be sure and for him to go to the bathroom..hopefully soon

----------

mermaidheather

----------

